# slow channel change



## userfromatl (Nov 8, 2014)

I have an HR23-700. I have counted as long as 14 seconds to do a channel change. I read somewhere that this is supposedly due to a software bug. Does anyone know if and when it will be fixed? Also, I would like a clarification about updates. I asked a rep at DirecTV how I would know when a patch was available. She said the fix would be installed automatically. Then she later suggested that I should press the reset button to check for updates. Now I'm confused. Why do I need to reset if updates take place automatically? Are some updates automatic while others are not? Can someone please explain the update process? Also, she claimed that pressing the reset button is different than the reset that occurs when the power goes out. Is that true?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

1. I don't think the slow channel change is a "bug". There are lots of things that can cause slow channel changes, especially between channels with different video resolutions (480i, 720p, 1080i). First thing to try is resetting your HR23.

2. Yes, updates are installed automatically when they're available. Resetting your DVR won't trigger anything special to update. 

3. There's little difference between pressing the reset button or pulling the AC power.


----------



## meldar_b (May 16, 2006)

I called a few weeks ago about this problem with my HR22-100 the CSR told me its because the units are too old and its now normal for these DVR's to have slower channel changing times. the CSR said that its was common for these older DVRs to take up to 10 seconds to change channels or scroll through the channel guide. the CSR did go through a bunch of test while I was on the phone with them for over an hour preforming different test. the recommendation that was offered to me was to replace with another HDDVR the replacement DVR would be one that they had in stock and not necessary a new model either. So I decided to keep my old HDDVR and put up the slow changing rather to extend my service contract another 2 years and chance getting another slow DVR. one option is go to solidsignal.com to check out what they are offering this week to keep from extending a service contract.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

meldar_b said:


> I called a few weeks ago about this problem with my HR22-100 the CSR told me its because the units are too old and its now normal for these DVR's to have slower channel changing times. the CSR said that its was common for these older DVRs to take up to 10 seconds to change channels or scroll through the channel guide. the CSR did go through a bunch of test while I was on the phone with them for over an hour preforming different test. the recommendation that was offered to me was to replace with another HDDVR the replacement DVR would be one that they had in stock and not necessary a new model either. So I decided to keep my old HDDVR and put up the slow changing rather to extend my service contract another 2 years and chance getting another slow DVR. one option is go to solidsignal.com to check out what they are offering this week to keep from extending a service contract.


Or you can look online and search for owned units like in Ebay but would have to get receiver id number(RID)
and call Directv Access Card Department to verify if it's owned with no account balance due, then if it checks out
you can buy it and would have to purchase a new Directv access card for $20 from Directv, then it can be activated without extending your contract.

Btw Solidsignal only sell leased receivers which would be a 2 year contract
you'll need owned receivers which they sell on Ebay or Craiglist, advantage for having owned is that you can deactivate and reactivate whenever you want without returning receiver to Directv since it's yours

Other advantage is you can sell it to anybody once you deactivate and no longer needed, but there should be no balance due at the time for deactivation process. Since it's yours it don't need to be returned back to Directv.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

meldar_b said:


> I called a few weeks ago about this problem with my HR22-100 the CSR told me its because the units are too old and its now normal for these DVR's to have slower channel changing times. the CSR said that its was common for these older DVRs to take up to 10 seconds to change channels or scroll through the channel guide. the CSR did go through a bunch of test while I was on the phone with them for over an hour preforming different test. the recommendation that was offered to me was to replace with another HDDVR the replacement DVR would be one that they had in stock and not necessary a new model either. So I decided to keep my old HDDVR and put up the slow changing *rather to extend my service contract another 2 years* and chance getting another slow DVR. one option is go to solidsignal.com to check out what they are offering this week to keep from extending a service contract.


Replacing a defective receiver does not create a new commitment...


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

userfromatl said:


> I have an HR23-700. I have counted as long as 14 seconds to do a channel change. I read somewhere that this is supposedly due to a software bug. Does anyone know if and when it will be fixed? Also, I would like a clarification about updates. I asked a rep at DirecTV how I would know when a patch was available. She said the fix would be installed automatically. Then she later suggested that I should press the reset button to check for updates. Now I'm confused. Why do I need to reset if updates take place automatically? Are some updates automatic while others are not? Can someone please explain the update process? Also, she claimed that pressing the reset button is different than the reset that occurs when the power goes out. Is that true?


Do you use Boolean search auto recordings?


----------



## tas3986 (Feb 6, 2008)

I have HR24-100 and -500. With the latest release 08ca, remote response is much better than the previous release, but is still pretty bad. Entering a channel number via remote is impossible the first attempt. FF/REW and channel change taking 30 seconds with an occasional minute or two is frustrating. (previous release was 2 minute delay for everything)

I just wish that they would admit that there is a problem, and that it is being worked on. But, every time you call in, you have to go though the same checklist process of doing this and that, only to find out that everything is correct, and nothing is wrong. A complete waste of my time and theirs. I'd rather a simple statement ... we're working on it.

For me, this has been ongoing since August. I'm thinking that I deserve a frustration credit !!!


----------



## tas3986 (Feb 6, 2008)

Every day the delay seems to get a little worse. when are they going to fix the problem?


----------



## HaterSlayer (Mar 24, 2010)

It's a known issue and its being worked on. Engineering generally doesn't let front line know when bug fixes are coming down. The HR34 thing seems largely resolved so they are probably working on this now.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

HaterSlayer said:


> It's a known issue and its being worked on. Engineering generally doesn't let front line know when bug fixes are coming down. The HR34 thing seems largely resolved so they are probably working on this now.


slow channel changes on older Directv hardware had been a "known issue" for as long as I can remember... Lol

Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

userfromatl said:


> I have an HR23-700. I have counted as long as 14 seconds to do a channel change. I read somewhere that this is supposedly due to a software bug. Does anyone know if and when it will be fixed? Also, I would like a clarification about updates. I asked a rep at DirecTV how I would know when a patch was available. She said the fix would be installed automatically. Then she later suggested that I should press the reset button to check for updates. Now I'm confused. Why do I need to reset if updates take place automatically? Are some updates automatic while others are not? Can someone please explain the update process? Also, she claimed that pressing the reset button is different than the reset that occurs when the power goes out. Is that true?


Things that can help speed up the channel change.
Check your signal strengths of the satellites that you get, specifically the 99, 11, 103 ( skip the ones with an "s" behind the numbers ). A low signal can cause this.
Go to Menu, Settings & Help, Settings, Display, Preferences, Scrolling Effects, set it to OFF.
Go to Menu, Settings & Help, Settings, Display, TV Resolutions and check only the 720p and the 1080i

Go to Menu, Settings & Help, Settings, Reset, Choose Restart Receiver 
OR
go to Go to Menu, Search & Browse, Smart Search and search for CLEARMYBOX and then choose Keyword ( let it do it's thing. It will reset the receiver and clean out any old data and reload new data.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

You can also speed up channel changing by entering the channel numbers on your remote followed by pressing Enter.


----------



## tas3986 (Feb 6, 2008)

MysteryMan said:


> You can also speed up channel changing by entering the channel numbers on your remote followed by pressing Enter.


When I say the remote is slow, I mean .... I enter 503 (enter) on the remote. The tv shows 5 in the directv banner for 30 seconds, then it changes to channel 5 and then immediately shows invalid channel .... presumably channel 03 was tried, but is invalid...... This is on a good day, as sometimes it takes 2 minutes to even get the first 5 to appear on the screen !!!
.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

tas3986 said:


> When I say the remote is slow, I mean .... I enter 503 (enter) on the remote. The tv shows 5 in the directv banner for 30 seconds, then it changes to channel 5 and then immediately shows invalid channel .... presumably channel 03 was tried, but is invalid...... This is on a good day, as sometimes it takes 2 minutes to even get the first 5 to appear on the screen !!!
> .


As was earlier stated, this is a long known and unfixed problem with some of the D* boxes, especially prior to the HR24. It never got fixed. It most likely won't (as the best predictor of future performance is past performance, and this has been going on for YEARS. I finally gave up and got all new equipment and the problems disappeared. I got an HR44-700 Genie and it has never slowed down, it is blazingly fast. I also have two HR24s and both of them are snappy "most of the tiem", but do bog down a bit every now and then....yet never as badly as you are reporting and as badly as I experienced with my HR20/700, HR20-100, HR21-200.

My best advice is to get rid of the HR23, upgrade to a Genie, if you can, the HR44 (the 34 has significant issues at times that I have never experienced with the HR44)

Good luck. Anyone suggesting they are "working on it" and some sort of fix is in the future is ...well....I'll leave it at that.


----------

